# Screech while preening



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Bailey is molting and I've noticed he screeches every now and then when preening like he is in pain. Is it just that he has pulled to hard on a new feather? Is this normal?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea its normal my stumpy is the worst one at the minute for doing it as he flaps his wings and its hurting him, he still got alot of pin feathers needs to come out bless him
I give them a good misting to help them


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Awe poor little guys must be horrible for them I don't blame them for getting a bit crabby  well it's good to hear it's normal.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is 10 weeks old and still waiting for them to grow


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Awe he's just a late bloomer, what's that saying slow and steady wins the race?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha yea i think it is lol


----------

